# Iframe ohne Scrollbars mit IE und Firefox



## stefansiel (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo, bin ganz neu hier und habe schon eine Frage...

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage einen Iframe, in dem entsprechend eine Seite mit einer Gallerie angezeigt wird. Diese Seite ist etwas länger als der Frame und soll daher ohne Scrollbars dargestellt werden, da ich nur diesen Ausschnitt anzeigen möchte.

Mit dem Code:

<style>
* {
overflow:hidden;
}
</style>

Schalte ich die Scrollbar für den IE aus.

Mit dem Code:

<body scroll="no">  

Schalte ich die Scrollbar für den Firefox aus.

Nur leider funktioniert meine Gallerie Script im Iframe mit diesem Doppelpack nicht mehr :-( Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten die Scrollbar grundsätzlich auszuschalten ?

Vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,

deklarier mal anstelle deiner gezeigten Code-Schnipsel für die Seiten, die in dem iFrame geladen/angezeigt werden, folgende CSS-Regel, die von allen Browsern (Firefox, IE, Netscape, Opera, Safari, usw.) gleichermaßen verstanden wird:


```
<style type="text/css">
html,body {
overflow:hidden;
}
</style>
```
Inwiefern das Deaktivieren der Scrollbalken auf die Funktionalität der Galerie Einfluß hat, kann ich jetzt nicht so recht nachvollziehen.


----------

